# How tight should my bindings be?



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Joe Coffee said:


> How tight should they be? I tighten mine right down till I cant do it anymore with a hand screwdriver? Is this good or bad?


That's about how tight I do mine. For the longest time I used a cordless drill with the clutch set to about 3/4s max torque. Worked out to about as tight as I could get by hand.

You don't want to overtighten and pull the inserts out or strip something. Best bet is to have a small dab or blue loctite on the screws (if there isn't some already) let it dry, then install the screws reasonably tight. Go out and ride a few runs and recheck. Then recheck after a few days, and a couple times a season after that.

I haven't had a binding come loose on me in probably about 20 years. Although I may have a screw loose! :dizzy:


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Joe Coffee said:


> How tight should they be? I tighten mine right down till I cant do it anymore with a hand screwdriver? Is this good or bad?


Sounds like overkill to me, I just use the ratchets and do it by hand :laugh:

Seriously I think that you should tighten your binding connection to the board quite firmly, but I'm not sure I'd go to max tight/limit of my strength, you might crack your baseplate if it's plastic, or strip the screw head a bit. If there's some blue lock tite on your screws they'll hold with a good firm tightening as opposed to really reefing on it. Check often is better than tighten to insane levels in my view.


----------

